# بهذا الجهاز كانوا يعالجون ابائنا



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*







البغدادي


----------



## eng/dream (30 مايو 2006)

والله مش وحش قوى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يونيو 2006)

وهذه اجهزة اسنان قديمة اخرى كانوا يعالجون ابائنا بها .





وفي اللقاء القادم سوف تشاهدون اجهزة اقدم كانوا اجدادنا يتعالجون فيها .

البغدادي


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو لي انها اجهزة تعذيب الله كان في عون ابائنا ؟ ياترى كان فيه مخدر موضعي ولا لكمة على الضرس كبديل؟؟؟


----------



## glucose (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههه

الحمدلله اللي الله بعتنا نحنا جماعة الطبية رحمة للمرضى والأطباء
بس هات حدا يقدرنا
للأسف الناس شايفين شهادة الطب ومو مصدقين
مو عرفانين أنو وراء كل دكتور عظيم مهندس طبي


----------



## bakordjeme (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهند المناصير (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للجهود المميزه التي تفيد المتخصص وغيره وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
ممكن موقع لاجهزة الاسنان الحديثه والشركات المصنعه والاسعار
وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يناير 2007)

الأخ مهند المناصير .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب في قسم الهندسة الطبية وان شاء الله تكون صديقأ دائمأ لنا .

هناك مواقع كثيرة وتحصى من الشركات المتخصص في مجال صناعة اجهزة الأسنان والأسعار مختلفة

طبعأ حسب تكنلوجية الشركة واصالتهأ والمواد التي تصنع منها الأجهزة .

http://search.msn.co.uk/images/results.aspx?q=dental%20unite&FORM=BIRE#focal=67c9a384c06158326bc6a2b0cdb1718c&furl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fedesa.com%2Fimages%2Fmarcas%2Fsamoa_flash.jpg

البغدادي


----------



## wika (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور ........


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 يناير 2008)

*هناك بعض اطباء الاسنان يفضل كرسي الاسنان القديم لمتنتة وقوتة 
وسهولة صيانتة وقلة اعطاله *


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يناير 2008)

مصعب السروي قال:


> *هناك بعض اطباء الاسنان يفضل كرسي الاسنان القديم لمتنتة وقوتة
> وسهولة صيانتة وقلة اعطاله *



والعكس هو الصحيح .

البغدادي:58:


----------



## محمود على أحمد (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور ........


----------



## عبدالجليل أبوحجر (6 يناير 2008)

سبحان الله التقدم وين وصل, عجبني التعليق الممتاز أن وراء كل طبيب ناجح مهندس طبي.
ولكن الأصح وراء كل طبيب ناجح مهندس طبي أكثر تميزا.


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

معلش بس الصور مش باينه عندي


----------

